# Lollipop or sucker?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Which do you say? I say "lollipop", and so does everyone in my area. I know it's a regional thing, so I'm curious. Especially for those of you who aren't from the U.S.

My boyfriend says this is a lollipop:








And this is a sucker:









But I'd call both lollipops.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I call them suckers.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I see what you did there......


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

LolliPOP! We should start regional accent wars here, instead of gender wars.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Which do you say? I say "lollipop", and so does everyone in my area. I know it's a regional thing, so I'm curious. Especially for those of you who aren't from the U.S.
> 
> My boyfriend says this is a lollipop:
> 
> ...


You know, I said suckers, but I think I agree with your bf.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Sucker


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

They're both lollipops.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Lollipop, I find it strange when people call those 'suckers'.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I call them both "Lollipops".


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never really thought about it. I don't think I've ever actually seen one of the really big ones in real life.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Lollipops both of them and this is the first time I'm ever hearing the word sucker.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Lollipop only. 

Sucker is called a lollipop. Popsicle is called a lollipop / lolly / ice lolly. Chick who helps school kids cross the road is a lollipop lady. Being lazy is called lollygagging.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I differentiate them, too. They're kinda-sorta two different types of candy, in my book.You suck on a sucker and you lick a lollipop. I never heard a lollipop get referred to as a sucker.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't really like the big swirly ones, but I do like the more bulb kind of ones. I like suckers, but I hate calling them suckers.

it kind of sounds like a sex reference.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolutely lollipops.
However, ice blocks/iceblocks are never lollipops.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd call them both lollipops. I've never heard anyone call either one a sucker except on TV. I didn't even realize 'sucker' was common in other regions, I thought that was just an archaic name for lollipop that nobody used anymore.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I know what this thread is really about


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> I know what this thread is really about


:um Lol


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> I know what this thread is really about


^


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd call them both lolly or lolipop.



Ape in space said:


> Lollipop only.
> 
> Sucker is called a lollipop. Popsicle is called a lollipop / lolly / ice lolly. Chick who helps school kids cross the road is a lollipop lady. Being lazy is called lollygagging.


You're from the UK originally aren't you? I've never heard an ice lolly be called a lollipop I don't think, just ice lolly or lolly.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'd call them both lolly or lolipop.
> 
> You're from the UK originally aren't you? I've never heard an ice lolly be called a lollipop I don't think, just ice lolly or lolly.


Ice lolly? I've never heard that ever. :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with your boyfriend. But prefer to call them all lollipops as it sounds better!


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Lollipop.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I call them both lollipops. The second ones are way nicer though. Chupa chups!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It's because of this thread that I got that 50 cent song stuck in my head.

I say lolli.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Both are lollipops, including the penis-shaped ones.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I call the first one a lollipop and the second one a sucker. I agree with the poster who mentioned that, by looking at them, they aren't really the same thing. I think they warrant different names.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Suckipop.


----------

